# Tagged out in 2012



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Here is my 2nd turkey to close out the 2012 season.It has a 9 1/2" beard, weighs 20 lbs. with 1" spurs.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on the Ohio double! I can't seem to get on track this year. Oh well, try again this weekend.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice bird you have there! Congratulations on filling both your tags! I'm tagged out myself, but the season isn't over yet since I'm the only one among my friends and girlfriend whom can talk turkey! Grab someone who wants to give it a try and get them out there, they're still talking and there's still a little time left.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

DeSperodo,
Congradulations, on your second turkey! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job dude. Been a good day for turkey killing.


----------

